# tuesday night tournament at allatoona



## thallford (Apr 3, 2012)

do they not do the tuesday night tournamets out of block house any more?


----------



## bfriendly (May 8, 2012)

I was looking for some Monday nighter info as well.......................Sup folks?


----------



## warrior21 (May 8, 2012)

No tournaments out of the blockhouse that I know of.
Monday night info can be found on www.allatoonateamtournament.com.


----------



## dwayneluvs2hunt (May 8, 2012)

No . They don't have the Tuesday nights anymore . Monday is 7-11 $40 entry fee, $10 optional side pot out of Victoria.


----------

